# Viking Refrigerator Door Sqeaking



## friguy3 (Dec 19, 2016)

I have a side by side viking fridge/freezer. We had the door fixed about 3 months ago as it was pulled down so it was tilted on the hinge. Waited 3 months for a part from viking and it was perfectly upright (it was barely visible to start, they thought it was the cause of leaking water). Now, its making this high pitch squeak. If I pull up on the handle to take the weight off, the squeaking stops. Is this a common problem with these huge fridges and the doors? Faulty fix from the repair guy? Just need some WD-40?? TIA!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with you fireguy, try some wd40 or silicone spray to stop that squeak. use the red nozel and spray right into hinge area and work it a couple times. See if that helps with the squeaking.


----------



## friguy3 (Dec 19, 2016)

I WD-40'd it and the squeaking stopped 100%. Just afraid it's causing more damage, bending the hinge again. Anyone have weight problems with these huge refrigerator doors?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

wd 40 will wear off in no time. Use some vaseline or other type of silicone grease


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Paying attention how the door is loaded may solve some of the problems.


----------



## friguy3 (Dec 19, 2016)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Paying attention how the door is loaded may solve some of the problems.


How it's loaded? Meaning where I put stuff on the inside or you mean something else?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

friguy3 said:


> How it's loaded? Meaning where I put stuff on the inside or you mean something else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Where you put it in the door and what you put in the door. Put lighter weight items in the door and those items that are heavier and placed in the door should be placed nearer the hinge side.


----------

